# Reading: Tesco Extra overnight parking



## philstoke (Aug 30, 2022)

Has anyone stayed overnight at the Tesco Extra in Reading.

I see it is controlled by " Your Parking Space " and have an app where you book your parking.
I have entered a test parking request on their site for a couple of days and came up with a quote for £11
Obviously they do allow multi day and night parking but cannot find anything about staying over in a motorhome
Anyone had any experience here
Thanks


----------



## Scotia (Aug 31, 2022)

Tesco carpark brings back memories, 
A good few years ago I was at a retirement party and part of the entertainment was a Mr and Mrs competition we were one of the youngest couples there and obviously we were chosen to have a go.
Usual questions favourite food , places to visit dress size then the clanger........... where was the most unusual place you have had sex? I thought for a wee while to what she would answer if at all. 
Next out was the then girlfriend to answer the questions which we were doing very well at (I still think she lied about the dress size but never mind) now for the final question " where was the most unusual place you have had sex? " she went red and into fits of laughter blurting out " I'm not answering that !" The host urged her on come on Sam has answered you may even win. Giving me a stoney look she thought hard and eventually blurted out  "WELL HE ONCE STUCK IT UP MY BUM !"


----------



## Scotia (Aug 31, 2022)

Maybe not the answer you were looking for but it wasn't mine either .


----------



## Boris7 (Aug 31, 2022)

Why would you want to stay over night in Tescos car park?


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 31, 2022)

Boris7 said:


> Why would you want to stay over night in Tescos car park?



Pleasant change from Morecambe??


----------



## philstoke (Aug 31, 2022)

Boris7 said:


> Why would you want to stay over night in Tescos car park?


Why not, its walking distance into Reading, supplies and toilets nearby and its better than parking overnight in a layby beside the road etc which are the other wild camping spots in the area


----------



## philstoke (Aug 31, 2022)

Forget this idea anyway, it seems the parking bays are to small for a motorhome.
Wil have to keep looking for somewhere else secure on a bus route, especially as the park & ride has height barriers as usual


----------



## Penny13 (Sep 4, 2022)

Come off of junction 12 head to sainsburys don’t go into sainsburys drive down Pincetts Lane take your first right and you can park for free. Not the best but toilets at McDonald’s and breakfast at sainsburys bus into Reading. I used to live in Reading it’s sparse on parking for MH this is ok you find lorries up there and the police on there coffee break


----------



## r4dent (Sep 4, 2022)

Boris7 said:


> Why would you want to stay over night in Tescos car park?



Right in the middle of town.

We stayed a couple of nights in Stratford Tesco.

Great wine list

Largest dessert menu I've ever seen.

24 hour Toilets.

Free. (But we did put some folding in their charity box)


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 4, 2022)

I


Penny13 said:


> Come off of junction 12 head to sainsburys don’t go into sainsburys drive down Pincetts Lane take your first right and you can park for free. Not the best but toilets at McDonald’s and breakfast at sainsburys bus into Reading. I used to live in Reading it’s sparse on parking for MH this is ok you find lorries up there and the police on there coffee break


I've added it to the POIs


----------



## Penny13 (Sep 5, 2022)

Canalsman said:


> I
> 
> I've added it to the POIs


It’s a stop gap on the M4 not the best,  we once shared it with Readings double decker bus for the homeless


----------



## Moped (Sep 7, 2022)

There are plenty of French supermarkets that permit overnight motorhome parking with a high proportion having service areas. We get our morning shop when we stop so good custom for those that are welcoming.

Totally different attitude to the U.K.


----------

